# Drucker für Folie / Overheadfolie?



## sauerkraut4tw (2. August 2018)

*Drucker für Folie / Overheadfolie?*

Hallo,

ich suche für meine Freundin einen günstigen Drucker zum farbigen bedrucken von Overheadfolien (Lehrerin). Die Folien werden maximal eine Größe von DIN A4 haben und die Druckqualität sollte gut sein.

Ich habe mich bereits selber schlau gemacht und gesehen, dass eigentlich nur Tintenstrahldrucker in betracht kommen, da diese preis/leistungsmäßig am besten farbig drucken. 

Das Budget ... liegt leider sehr niedrig, sie hat mir gesagt maximal 80 EUR. Aber vielleicht ist da ja wirklich was machbar?


Ich hoffe hier diesbezüglich hilfe zu finden


----------



## TackTeam (2. August 2018)

*AW: Drucker für Folie / Overheadfolie?*

Hallo,
da sie ja ein geringes Budget dafür hat, und es sogar maximal 80€ heißt, könnte man den HP envy 4525 in Betracht ziehen, einfach zu bedienen und ist ein Wlan Multifunktionsdrucker. Die Rezensionen wirken eigentlich ganz gut, außerdem ist er wirklich SEHR günstig bei Lidl erhältlich (wenn nicht vor Ort dann im Onlineshop). Achte später nur darauf die Overhead Folie richtig einzulegen sonst gibt es eine riesen Sauerei.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. August 2018)

*AW: Drucker für Folie / Overheadfolie?*



TackTeam schrieb:


> könnte man den HP envy 4525 in Betracht ziehen.


 Könnte man nicht.
Das Teil ist einfach nur sauteuer in der Unterhaltung (Mehrfarbpatronen) und hat eine gruselige Auflösung.

Ein passender AIO wäre der Canon Pixma MG 5750, wenn man den noch bekommt:
Canon PIXMA MG5750 schwarz ab €' '69,99 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.

Der hat Einzelpatronen und läßt sich problemlos mit kompatibler Tinte füttern.

Man muß bei den Overheadfolien auf *Tinte *oder *Laser *achten und die Folien richtig herum einlegen.
Das kann man meist an der abgerundeten Ecke sehen.


----------



## fotoman (3. August 2018)

*AW: Drucker für Folie / Overheadfolie?*

Und danach schön darauf achten, auch genug mit dem Tintenstrahler zu drucken (so ca. alle 4 Wochen mind. eine Seite), damit er nicht eintrocknet. Außerdem immer am Strom lassen, auch während dem Urlaub oder längerer Nicthbenutzung.

Vermutliche Forlgekosten lassen sich meist auf Druckerchannel.de ermitteln, die Qualtät von Fremdtinte mit viel Glück bei Amazon (alls es nicht nur farbig, sondern einigermaßen korrekt bunt sein soll).


----------

